# What can I do with a life science degree?



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm graduating this spring and I'm open to anything with a low to medium level of interaction with people.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

I tried to look it up, but I'm still not too sure... what is life science?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Well....it is kind of a liberal arts degree or a premed degree. There are the university general requirements everyone takes and then there are science requirements. I'll have taken biology, chemistry, biochemistry, organic chemistry, genetics, microbiology, human body, public health classes. Along with some required psychology classes. Then, like I said, I have the general requirement classes and all of my electives.


----------



## jordo (Sep 3, 2009)

Med School!

Go on. I would.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not trying to discourage you, but think long and hard about med school. Med school is REALLY expensive and takes years to complete. Doctors have to deal with a lot of people all the time, too. I think you could get over the social part, honestly, but med school isn't for the faint of heart.

Really any college degree can get you an entry-level job in corporate America. I know that isn't very exciting, but you could make some money for a while and maybe do some travelling while figuring out your long term goals.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't really planning on doing med school anyway. I have about a 3.3 gpa, I know that's not bad but for med school I don't think it's great. Plus my science gpa is lower.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

What were you planning to do with it when you got it?


----------



## jordo (Sep 3, 2009)

Something else you could do, right away, is private tutoring. Just make an ad on craiglist or something offering to tutor people in their subjects. I know people with SA who do this.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> What were you planning to do with it when you got it?


I wasn't planning on doing anything particular, that is what I've been trying to figure out. There are allied health fields like nursing, radiology technician, sonography technician, etc, and there are grad schools. That is what I was planning I guess. Those all require more school though, so I was just trying to broader my perspective on what jobs I could get without going on.

I jumped around to lot of majors. Architecture to premed to psychology to art education and then back to life science. It was a good choice considering what I had already taken. It allows me to graduate in four years still and it is open ended. Since I still didn't know what I wanted to do, that worked out.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> I am going to be honest with you, a 3.3 gpa is below par for medical school. You will have to be exceptional in other areas to even stand a chance at some of the lower ranked schools.
> Now if you are considering DO schools then your chances are better w/ a 3.3 GPA, because DO schools have less strict requirements (avg. gpa of ~3.5).


whats a do school? i have a 4.0 gpa, but i fear after this semester itll be down to like a 1.0 haha. im i ntrig now, and its hard. i also slacked for the college algebra portion of this class, and because of that i only have a B in this class, so i dont see how im going to pull out an A, especially with the chem, and bio classes im taking. thats why im thinking of switching from pre med to education or psychology. the easier majors.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Work in a lab? I'm majoring in bio, work in a lab, and love it. There is hardly any interaction with people and it is a lot of independant work.


----------



## chipsdeluxe888 (Jan 21, 2005)

contranigma said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really planning on doing med school anyway. I have about a 3.3 gpa, I know that's not bad but for med school I don't think it's great. Plus my science gpa is lower.


what about school for pharmacy, dentistry, or ophthalmology? I would think they were easier to get into that med school, but still kinda hard with a 3.3, but it's worth a shot


----------

